# What To Do With Easter's Leftover Ham?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 2, 2018)

I made an eight pound Ham for Easter Supper.
Now I've got enough Ham leftover to last DH and I for the rest of the year!!!

So, could you share some thoughts on how you would use 7.5 lbs, of Ham?

Keeping in mind, we're talking about feeding only two people at a time.
Oh, and don't forget that DH does not like creamy dishes ... no mayo, nor cheesy, no white sauces.
I did search the WWW but came up with loads of recipes with either mayo or white sauces 

Tomorrow's lunch will be Ham&Swiss on leftover Grands Crescent rolls.
Then I was thinking of a Ham & Potato Frittata for Sunday's Brunch.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh yeah, the bone and the bitty pieces of meat are reserved for soup, 
so I've got that part covered


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 2, 2018)

Kgirl, I looked at the 33 recipes in this collection and the vast majority look like something he would eat. 
Some of these ideas for ham sound really delicious!!
https://www.delish.com/holiday-recipes/christmas/g3094/leftover-ham/?slide=1


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...don't forget that DH does not like creamy dishes ... no mayo, nor cheesy, no white sauces...


No this, no that, no the other thing ...gosh, DH is no fun. 

I plan on trying the "*Bacon-Hash Brown Quiche*" recipe that was in a recent Southern Living magazine. I'll substitute ham for the bacon...or maybe add ham with the bacon. 

Other than using ham in various types of sandwiches, or as a side/mixed into eggs for breakfast (no matter what time of day), I can't suggest anything that isn't creamy, cheesy...in other words, yummy. Good luck, *K-Girl*!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2018)

I freeze it in meal-sized portions for:

Just plain fried/reheated ham for dinner.

Grilled ham and cheese or baked ham and cheese sandwiches.

Ham and eggs.

Ham salad, ground ham with sweet pickles and mayo or mayo and horseradish.

Hash made with chopped ham and potatoes.

Salad topped with strips of ham and cheese.

Added to various homemade soups.

Think SPAM and substitute ham!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2018)

My mother used to make a jambalaya with left over ham..it wasn't authentic by any means but it was good..
I make a ham and potato soup..just like potato bacon but sub the ham..
It goes well with beans in soup


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I freeze it in meal-sized portions for:
> 
> Just plain fried/reheated ham for dinner.
> 
> ...



That's what I do.  Ham freezes well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 2, 2018)

Bigjim68 said:


> That's what I do.  Ham freezes well.



Me too.  The Foodsaver and I get busy, and it's nice to find little frozen ham packet surprises throughout the year.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 2, 2018)

https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/international/european/british/rissoles

I do these with ham at christmas, if I have any ham left.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 2, 2018)

BBQ Ham sammiches.
Add some to a few cans of Bush's Baked beans

I freeze some for dog emergencies,they will take their meds now


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2018)

Ham fried rice is pretty good.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 2, 2018)

We used to cut leftover ham into chunks and add it to a white sauce or hollandaise sauce with green peas added in. Serve on toast.  
Also, fried ham and a side dish of au gratin potatoes go well together. And of course, using the ham and bone to make split green pea soup.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 2, 2018)

The definition of eternity.... 2 people and a ham.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 3, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I looked at the 33 recipes in this collection and the vast majority look like something he would eat.
> Some of these ideas for ham sound really delicious!!
> https://www.delish.com/holiday-recipes/christmas/g3094/leftover-ham/?slide=1



KL, I would say that DH would eat about 2/3 to 1/2 of those dishes (I saw that online too), me, I would eat them ALL!!!

For lunch today, it was leftover Pillsbury's Grand Big & Buttery (ssshhhhh! ) Crescents split, warmed and stuffed with Ham&Cheese, YUM!
DH: Is there more?
Moi: No, but I can't finish mine, here.

`Member now, no butter, sour cream, cream cheese, creamy, cheesy, saucey-ooey-gooey,  "ewww, I don't like that" stuff that you and would LOVE


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> `Member now, no butter, sour cream, cream cheese, creamy, cheesy, saucey-ooey-gooey,  "ewww, I don't like that" stuff that you and would LOVE



Simple. Let him make himself a ham sandwich, and make something you love with the leftover ham.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 3, 2018)

Ham plus a fave veggie frittata

Quiche

Monte Cristos.  Use  fave preserves either inside or on the side for dipping. I use sliced chicken along with the ham/ cheese slices, I think it tastes better  than deli turkey.

Grilled Ham and cheese sammies.  Griddle the ham up a little or even until if frizzles.  Spread  a little mustard, then add cheese and finish like you normally do.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 3, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> KL, I would say that DH would eat about 2/3 to 1/2 of those dishes (I saw that online too), me, I would eat them ALL!!!
> 
> For lunch today, it was leftover Pillsbury's Grand Big & Buttery (ssshhhhh! ) Crescents split, warmed and stuffed with Ham&Cheese, YUM!
> DH: Is there more?
> ...



Is he an alien?  From Mars or Jupiter?  How can anyone not like all of those "ooey-gooey" dishes?  I'm a bit lactose intolerant, but I LOVE those things.  Sour cream?  Cream cheese?  Butter? They make everything better!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 3, 2018)

Ooh, I forgot about Minte Cristos.

Hmm, along the same lines is a pressed Cuban sandwich.

Going Asian again, ham can be minced and used in dumplings or eggrolls, or julienned and put in eggdrop soup.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Cuban! It is great cubed and simmered in black beans with lots of garlic. Serve of rice. 

And, SLOW roast a small pork butt, or even a couple pork steaks, and make this. Hey Lucy, I'm home!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2018)

How about ham jerky?  I've never made it, but other folks on the interwebs have.  Obviously no extra salt needed, a brown sugar or spicy flavor might be nice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I freeze it in meal-sized portions for:
> 
> Just plain fried/reheated ham for dinner.
> 
> ...


 
Coming from another who cooks for just one (usually), I second all these suggestions!  The one I bolded above is one of my faves, using crackers, celery sticks or cucumber rounds for dipping.   When I first started caring for my mom when she got sick, she asked for some of that ghastly Underwood ham spread, and I told her I could do much better than that, and she loved it. Every time I make it now it reminds me of her...   

I love having little vacuum sealed packages of ham in the freezer for the year - it's one of my fave little treats.  I think it's because unlike beef or chicken, ham is a once a year thing, at least for me. 

Lots of good suggestions on this thread!


----------



## profnot (Apr 3, 2018)

Ham with grainy Dijon mustard.

Crepes stuffed with ham, brie or gruyere, grainy mustard.  Leave cheese out of his crepes.

Minced ham in devilled eggs.

Frittata ideas:
Ham, ementhal, spinach, nutmeg
Ham, roasted vegetables, cheese in your third
Ham, broccoli, cheddar in your third
Ham, caramelized onions, mushrooms, gruyere in your third
Ham, caramelized shallots, mushrooms, sage, gruyere in your third


Munching platter with ham, olives, little pickles, roasted red bell pepper, roasted whole garlic, cheese, grainy Dijon mustard, nuts, grapes served with crackers / crusty bread slices


----------



## buckytom (Apr 3, 2018)

profnot said:


> Crepes stuffed with ham, brie or gruyere, grainy mustard.  Leave cheese out of his crepes.
> 
> Minced ham in devilled eggs.




Mmm, yeah, I forgot about ham n cheese crepes. Don't forget Swiss.

And I like the idea of ham,in devilled eggs.


----------



## Addie (Apr 4, 2018)

Spike brought me a pile of leftover ham that his boss gave him. Most of it is going into scalloped potatoes made with light cream and milk combined. What I don't put into that, the rest of the ham will be broken down into small packets for single sandwiches and larger packets for an evening meal. 

Fortunately, we love ham in this house, so it is never a problem no matter how we use it. Good luck.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2018)

This morning I took a page from CG's book.

I simmered the ham bone to make stock.  

Yes, I cooked a spiral sliced ham for Easter instead of the original plan to only cook a ham steak.  I just couldn't resist the 95 cents a pound special at Aldi!!!

I took the meat from the ham bone, 1/2 cup of stock, garlic, onion, a red pepper pod, a glug of apple cider vinegar, a can of white beans and a package of frozen collards.  I simmered them for half an hour and will let the flavors mingle until lunch.  I will get a couple of quick microwave meals and a couple of containers for the freezer along with a quart of rich ham stock.

Easter 2018 is in the books!


----------



## Important Elements (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh man, 7 pounds of heaven. 

Actually if you have a smoker, ham makes very tasty burnt ends. I usually cut it in 1 inch cubes, and smoke it slowly with apple chunks at +220F for 2 hours. Its amazing with a very nice sweet bbq sauce and slaw. 

The bone makes a very good ramen broth too, but I see you got the soup part covered


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2018)

Important Elements said:


> Actually if you have a smoker, ham makes very tasty burnt ends. I usually cut it in 1 inch cubes, and smoke it slowly with apple chunks at +220F for 2 hours. Its amazing with a very nice sweet bbq sauce and slaw.



I can't believe I haven't heard of that before. Ham burnt ends sounds like a natural. A sweet dipping sauce or chutney would be a great compliment. I'm thinking a dipping sauce or chutney because I wouldn't want to drown that meat with anything -- just dip it a little right before putting it in your mouth. 

CD


----------



## Important Elements (Apr 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I can't believe I haven't heard of that before. Ham burnt ends sounds like a natural. A sweet dipping sauce or chutney would be a great compliment. I'm thinking a dipping sauce or chutney because I wouldn't want to drown that meat with anything -- just dip it a little right before putting it in your mouth.
> 
> CD



You are on to something very very good here my friend


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2018)

Ykies!! I wish I had some ham to try that smoked ham trick, and a chutney dipping sauce ..... THUD


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2018)

That does sound good.  Mango Chutney...yum...


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Ykies!! I wish I had some ham to try that smoked ham trick, and a chutney dipping sauce ..... THUD



KL, are you familiar with burnt ends? They are a staple of Central Texas BBQ. You basically take the fattiest cuts of brisket , cut it into cubes, and put the cubes back on the smoker to develop a new, smokey crust. 

By fattiest, I'm not talking about fat scraps, burnt ends are still good meat, but it has to be pretty high in fat content to make it through a second round of smoking. 

The flavor is intense, and many Central Texas BBQ joints don't even offer sauce, but I like to have a thin, somewhat acidic sauce to dip mine into to balance the fat content. 

I can imagine ham burnt ends being similarly intense in flavor, even though ham is generally leaner. I would probably do a chutney with some grilled fruit in it, to use with ham burnt ends. I'm thinking that the caramelized sugars would be a great match. 

Of course, this is all in my head -- for now. I foresee some backyard science projects in my near future.    

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 5, 2018)

Some really great ideas guys!
Here's my first, well we did have ham&eggs for breakfast already ... 
entree anyways with the leftover Easter Ham from the rotisserie 

My version of Chef Salad (DH's fave)
very little lettuce, radishes, sweet white onions, cucumbers, 
tomatoes, turkey breast, swiss cheese AND Ham...

dressed with my homemade salad dressing, topped with
croutons, crumbled bacon and anchovies (for DH, NOT me!)
Dessert later will be homemade Carrot Cake, MMM!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 6, 2018)

Croque madame or monsieur will be on our menu for next week and maybe some homemade chips.


----------



## licia (Apr 6, 2018)

I wish I had got to this section before I used the last of my Easter ham.  I haven't been here in quite a while and probably nobody remembers me but thoroughly enjoyed the site before things started happening to my body.  I suppose getting older does that to us but I hope to peek in now and again and do a little catch up.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2018)

licia said:


> I wish I had got to this section before I used the last of my Easter ham.  I haven't been here in quite a while and probably nobody remembers me but thoroughly enjoyed the site before things started happening to my body.  I suppose getting older does that to us but I hope to peek in now and again and do a little catch up.  Best wishes to all.




I remember you!  Good to see you drop in.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2018)

Hiya, licia! Welcome back.


----------



## letscook (Apr 8, 2018)

I would freeze some in individual slices for meals, 1 cup packages of diced up ham and julienne style for eggs, soups, salads.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2018)

Costco Croissants stuffed with Easter Leftover Ham, 
melted Swiss Cheese and Scrambled Eggs and Chives, 
MMM!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2018)

Oooh....that looks so good, kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2018)

It was tasty for sure Cheryl, but I could only eat HALF of one croissant!
DH said, "Heh! Let's start breaking out that Ham already." 
We had ham and cheese grilled sammies for lunch too


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Some really great ideas guys!
> Here's my first, well we did have ham&eggs for breakfast already ...
> entree anyways with the leftover Easter Ham from the rotisserie
> View attachment 29634
> ...



I am so happy to see you used radishes. So many folks don't think of them when putting a salad together. I buy them every time I go shopping. Every one in this family loves them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2018)

Miss Addie, DH loves radishes, me, only the daikon ones please


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2018)

I have used ground ham as a substitute for ground beef in meatloaf. It's good and the flavour is very interesting.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2018)

Has anybody mentioned toasted Western sandwiches yet? I make them at work every day..one of the menu items..we use black forest ham from the deli counter..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I have used ground ham as a substitute for ground beef in meatloaf. It's good and the flavour is very interesting.



Ham loaf is still big on the church supper circuit in my area. 

It also makes a tasty HAMburger!


----------



## Stock Pot (Apr 9, 2018)

Ham and cheese crepes.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy Makinaw! You aren’t done those left overs yet? Better hurry, Easter is coming soon.&#55356;&#57174;


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ham loaf is still big on the church supper circuit in my area.
> 
> It also makes a tasty HAMburger!


I didn't even know that ham loaf was a thing. I made it at time when we had very little money and a large ham happened to be on sale and a real bargain.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Holy Makinaw! You aren’t done those left overs yet? Better hurry, Easter is coming soon.��



HA!
We had an eight pounder, that goes a long way Rock ...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HA!
> We had an eight pounder, that goes a long way Rock ...



Once again, "The definition of eternity is two people and a ham."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Once again, "The definition of eternity is two people and a ham."


----------

